# [Verkaufe] Logitech Z-4i 2.1 Soundsystem  Weiß



## Primaldoom (5. März 2010)

*[Verkaufe] Logitech Z-4i 2.1 Soundsystem  Weiß*

Hallo,
 Verkaufe hier mein Logitech Z-4i 2.1 PC-Lautsprechersystem in Weiß.
 Es ist ungefähr 1 Jahr alt und mit Rechnung.
 Funtioniert einwand frei.Top Zustand.
 Wer Interesse hat melden.

 60 Euro inkl Versichen Versand.

 bye


----------



## Primaldoom (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Logitech Z-4i 2.1 Soundsystem  Weiß*

"pusch"


----------

